# Fun at the fabric store!



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Some fun fleece for me to make myself some house pants










Flannel for winter jammies for the GD's. Left is for Karlee the tomboy, and right is for Allie, the girly girl. 










Another one for Allie's jammies










Material for a show vest for Karlee...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like those. Neat on you making some "house pants" out of that.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice!! I love working with fleece and flannel.

I went fabric shopping in Portland on Friday. No tax in OR, so well worth the trip. But, as always, I went over my budget. lol


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Love the candy corn!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oooh, love those hearts!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Never thought of using fleece for house pants. Just got done making me tow pairs of flannels for the winter.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

ive made a couple pair of sleep pants with fleece, but I really like using flannel. I wear them all year, where the fleece ones only come out when its really, really cold. I have a robe that I made out of fleece and in the summer its too hot to use. I have the fabric for a flannel one, but still have to make it yet.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I love both fleece and flannel. Fleece is the snuggle up with embroidry kind of warm. So soft and cozy! I just ordered some more fleece for housepants for my daughter, SO and myself. Flannel is nice, but when the snow blows, I drag out the fleece. hehe


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Love the fabric, but it must be time for bed. I was wondering how you were going to make house plants out of the fleece :stars: :rotfl: I read it 2 or 3 times before I saw house PANTS!!!
Heidi


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's the 3 I ordered yesterday..

The fleece for my pants










The fleece for my daughter's pants (she wanted it)










And, of course, hubby's is...


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I LOVE the hearts and the owls... oh who am I kidding I love all the fleeces. Such fun prints!

My older boys have some fleece lounge pants and they love 'em!

I just bought some fleece for me -- nothing as fun as your purchases -- leopard and solid black to make some ponchos for me.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

ALL fabric purchaces are fun and exciting!! 
I've thought about making a poncho.... just never did it (yet)


----------

